# NAS sur bureau à l'ouverture d'OS X...



## djio101 (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

voili, tout est dans le titre ! Je souhaiterais que mon NAS (un buffalo LiveStation) "apparaisse" sur le bureau dès l'ouverture de notre OS préféré...
J'ai essayé dans les préférences système, avec des applications à ouvrir au démarrage, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (le contenu du NAS apparait dans une fenêtre, mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite).
Mon doux voeu serait que le NAS apparaisse sur le bureau (comme le disque TimeMachine par exemple), mais juste comme une icône, pas sous la forme d'une fenêtre affichant le contenu...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ce serait très sympa. Ohoui-ohoui-ohoui...


----------



## Fmparis (17 Juillet 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> voili, tout est dans le titre ! Je souhaiterais que mon NAS (un buffalo LiveStation) "apparaisse" sur le bureau dès l'ouverture de notre OS préféré...
> J'ai essayé dans les préférences système, avec des applications à ouvrir au démarrage, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (le contenu du NAS apparait dans une fenêtre, mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite).
> ...



Salut,

t'as essayé d'aller sur menu "Finder" / "Préférences" / "Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau" en cochant la case "Serveurs connectés" ? A priori cela devrai le faire.

Bonne journée


----------



## djio101 (17 Juillet 2011)

oui, oui, j'ai bien coché tout ça, mais pas d'affichage automatique...


----------



## scouba (18 Juillet 2011)

quand tu le montes manuellement, est ce que tu vois l'icône sur le Finder?


----------



## djio101 (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut.
En fait, il apparait bien dans le Finder  (dans les "Partagés")... Même quand l'icône n'est pas sur le bureau...


----------



## tranquille (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut, je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet du nas sur le bureau à l'ouverture de la session mais si ton système NAS le permet tu crées un disque ISCSI qui lui sera monté automatiquement.
Pour la partie logicielle tu installes globalsan ISCSI et puis tu le configures.
Sur mon nas iomega c'est ce que j'ai fait.

jj

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------

Voila ce que cela donne sur mon bureau ...


----------



## scouba (18 Juillet 2011)

un petit lien qui pourrait t'aider à trouver une réponse peut être.
http://helpspa.com/os-x/os-x-concepts-for-windows-users-how-to-map-a-network-drive-windows-stlye/


----------



## djio101 (18 Juillet 2011)

Merci à vous deux, mais j'ai bien essayé tout ça, rien ne fonctionne.
Le Nas est bien visible dans les serveurs partagés, mais pour apparaître sur le bureau, je dois cliquer sur le raccourci menant au contenu du Nas...
Bon, tant pis, je sens que je vais abandonner !
A moins que...!


----------



## supergrec (19 Juillet 2011)

Il y a Drive Mounter sur le mac app store, qui connecte les disques réseaux automatiquement et tu peut lancer cette appli au démarrage.

A confirmé tout de même mais je penser que c'est possible


----------



## djio101 (19 Juillet 2011)

Ouuups !!
Non, au démarrage d'OS X, le NAS n'apparaît pas dans le finder...
Donc forcément, il ne peut pas monter sur le bureau...
Zobi...


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2011)

mettre le raccourci dans pomme>préférences>compte>ouverture

ça devrait le faire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

Je confirme,

Tu montes une première fois ton NAS et tu cliques -> déplace l'icône de ton bureau vers "ouverture" dans comptes utilisateurs.

Ca devrait fonctionner (en tout cas, ça fonctionne chez moi !).


----------



## djio101 (19 Juillet 2011)

Je viens juste de le faire, suite à vos conseils, mais y'a un binz : une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le contenu du Nas...
Ca le fait moyen pour la confidentialité des dossiers (oui, ok, tout le monde va le dire, donc ok, y'a des fLims pour les "pas n'enfants" !!)...
Non, sérieux, je crois avoir tout essayé...
Merci une fois encore à ceux qui auront laissé une aide par ici en tout cas.


----------



## Elance (28 Juillet 2011)

djio101 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> voili, tout est dans le titre ! Je souhaiterais que mon NAS (un buffalo LiveStation) "apparaisse" sur le bureau dès l'ouverture de notre OS préféré...
> J'ai essayé dans les préférences système, avec des applications à ouvrir au démarrage, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (le contenu du NAS apparait dans une fenêtre, mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite).
> ...


Salut,

Il y a beaucoup plus simple : 

tu créés un alias pour n'importe quelle dossier qui n'est pas sur le réseau,
tu fais clic droit information sur l'alias ou un pomme I quand il est sélectionné,
et tu change l'origine du dossier en allant chercher la racine de ton NAS ou des dossier de ton NAS.

Cela marche nickel avec mon Synology


----------



## djio101 (30 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ton message, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il me faut...

Je souhaite que le NAS "monte" sur le bureau, en clair que les fichiers et dossiers soient accessibles automatiquement sans avoir à cliquer sur une icône pour "lancer la machine"...

Car pour l'instant, je procède exactement de la façon que tu décris : je clique sur l'alias pour que le NAS soit "efficient"...

Le hic : si je veux avoir accès à mes fichiers depuis l'iPhone par exemple et que j'ai oublié de cliquer sur l'icône auparavant pour "réveiller" le NAS (alors que ma femme est sur le Mac...!), je ne peux pas avoir accès au contenu du disque réseau...


----------



## quikmac (30 Juillet 2011)

Elance a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il y a beaucoup plus simple :
> 
> ...



J'ai testé cette astuce tout comme toi, mais le soucis, c'est que j'ai plusieurs partages et je voudrais monter la racine du Synology.


----------

